# Did I scraped too much?? new to waxing



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

blowtorch

or 

pictures

=

solution


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> blowtorch
> 
> or
> 
> ...


First off, welcome to the forum

Second +1 ^ what he said.

Third, not likely have you damaged anything.


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

on it, im gonna upload a few pics in a moment


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, scrape your nail along those areas and tell me what happens.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yeah it is 100% destroyed you need to send it to me ASAP.

It really looks like you just need to wax that area again scrape it again as for the black dust nothing to worry about could be dirt or something like that.


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

here we go


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

did you buff the board once you were done?


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

when i scraped the areas, i noticed a small amount of material came off and is now under my thumb nail, and the base got smoother


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

From what I can see, you still have wax on your board in those areas. You need to get a green scotch brite pad and give those spots and the whole board for that matter a good rubbing. You will see the wax show up on the scotch brite and keep rubbing till those spots are as smooth as a babies backside, and then give it a brushing and you are good to go.

Otherwise, you can leave it as it is, ride it and that wax will wear off after your first run.

Your choice.


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

yeah i brushed and buffed it. i put a good amount of pressure into the buffing as well


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Don’t worry about it just wax again scrape and you will be fine just don’t press so hard this time.


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oldman said:


> From what I can see, you still have wax on your board in those areas.


its deff not wax man.. just black material. and what seems like little microscopic fuzzies sticking off the base as i scrape it with my finger nail


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

readimag said:


> Don’t worry about it just wax again scrape and you will be fine just don’t press so hard this time.


which way should i angle the scraper? i was told it should be angled away from me, while pulling it towards me, so thats what i did. then i saw people angling it towards them while pulling. does it make a difference?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Was a steel brush used on board after waxing??


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

No I do both just depends on the way I feel for the day, if you think you have to much pressure on one side when you scrape use an edge to help.


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Was a steel brush used on board after waxing??


hahahaha nonono. it was plastic or whatever. but the brush didnt cause that to happen to the base, it was from scrapping the wax off. i just went over the rough surface with the brush again though with a good amount of pressure and buffed the crap out of it and it deff got smoother. not perfect like the rest of the board, but better



readimag said:


> No I do both just depends on the way I feel for the day, if you think you have to much pressure on one side when you scrape use an edge to help.


okay cool, glad to know it doesnt really matter


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

A similar thing happened to me. I just went snowboarding for a day then waxed, scraped again and the board turned out fine.


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

thank god, im glad someone has experienced this before hahah good looks man. im starting to worry less and less about it


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

a couple thousand feet of less than perfect snow will erase 98% of the things you do with wax and *insert wax tool here*. I'm not saying waxing is worthless I'm just saying that you can take 3 seconds to ride a thousand feet and that shit you worried about is now mythological history and hearsay.

This being said I do believe that in cold conditions with fresh snow (not just pow, but pretty much our CO conditions we have had all year, constantly refreshed, even if ridden, no warmups), a well scraped and kept fresh wax job is nice and lasts through a day or 5.

The shit that will strip wax is manmade, ice, shit that has gone through weird melt cycles (like what we had 2 years ago), preseason or even warm spring snow, the slushy stuff at the last few hundred feet by the bottom will do it even if most of the mountain is in prime condition, etc....

tldr: if the snow is crappy or warm, I wont even scrape.

more edit. the rails will be the most affected by all of these factors, they will wear wax out quicker, but also you want them that much better scraped and clean when the snow is cold/fresh, on the other hand they get dry fast in the early or late season...


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea so true or one rock in 12 inches of pow and no more tail edge of your board. Hell I dented my edge on my echelon on the first kink rail of the season. Just took and hammer and the base is flat again lol.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Snowboarder with talent &#55357;&#56495; can ride any board. 

All wax &#55357;&#56608; is not &#55357;&#57003; equal ⩶, So method and technician is 25% ✅ & WAX &#55357;&#56608; 75% ⩶ results.

Good snowboarders will recognize subtle differences with wax used. Ive conducted enough test to know method of application can give a wax an added injection, but will not make sh-it into molten gold.


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah I understand that. I'm just a perfectionist and was worried that I might have damaged my brand new $500 snowboard which would absolutely suck lol worse comes to worse I get a slight base grind, but I don't think that's necessary


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

brandon44 said:


> Yeah I understand that. I'm just a perfectionist and was worried that I might have damaged my brand new $500 snowboard which would absolutely suck lol worse comes to worse I get a slight base grind, but I don't think that's necessary


you wont give a fuck after you putting one or two scratches into the base after 20-30 mins ride. then you can just enjoy snowboarding.:yahoo:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/113097-20-minutes-ride-then-my-board.html
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/113257-after-2-days-my-new-2014-a.html


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

speedjason said:


> you wont give a fuck after you putting one or two scratches into the base after 20-30 mins ride. then you can just enjoy snowboarding.:yahoo:
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/113097-20-minutes-ride-then-my-board.html
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/113257-after-2-days-my-new-2014-a.html


True that lol I stopped giving a shit about my older boards once they got scratched up and nonsense, which didn't really affect the ride at all


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

brandon44 said:


> True that lol I stopped giving a shit about my older boards once they got scratched up and nonsense, which didn't really affect the ride at all


make sure the edges are sharp tho.:thumbsup:


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

speedjason said:


> make sure the edges are sharp tho.:thumbsup:


always do :thumbsup: cant wait to ride this weekend and experience what its like to ride a C3 BTX contoured board with magnatraction for the first time! =D


----------



## brandon44 (Dec 24, 2013)

just re waxed my board, the base looks freakin awesome now and those imperfections are gone :yahoo: so stoked to ride tomorrow!!!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Rip it up!


----------

